# Is there a way to increase the number of posts per page?



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

(Didn't see a board about...the board, lol. So thought I'd try here)

I can't find any setting about how many posts there are per page, so I'm hoping there's a way to increase it.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

In the Settings>Posts per Page

Sent from my ICS/CM9 Droid X


----------



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you elaborate? I can't find anything like that under "My Settings" when I click on my username at the top-right of the page.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Which app?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Minmongoblin (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, I wasn't using an app, I thought you meant on the desktop version of the site. So it can't be done on desktop version?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nope, read last post here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14337-posts-per-page/

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

